# OK, beads......



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

So I had the foam humidifiers and one each of those gel humidification jars in each of my humis. No problems. Now I switched to beads and the rh% is all over the place. What gives? I am going back to the old system, I can't understand why everyone bows down to these beads. I think they suck.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

First off If I remember correctly you arnt supposed to be wetting all of the beads say only 70% or so. Im not sure if that might contribute to your issue but I have heard it helps.

That being said I dont like the beads and prefer gel myself.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

vwaaddict said:


> What gives? I am going back to the old system, I can't understand why everyone bows down to these beads. I think they suck.


Is there a question here?


----------



## boomslang (Mar 12, 2010)

I put half a pound of beads in my tupperdor straight from the package (apparently they are precharged), and the humidity stabilizes at a nice 67 to 69% within a few minutes of replacing the top. Amazing. :bowdown:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow... 

Good luck with your old system I guess.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Tim.......Sorry for the inconsistent readings but make sure you have enough beads in your humi to hold a constant RH? A few extra can not hurt and will help to stabilize it. I too was a gel person before the beads and asked Heartfelt if it would be OK to use both and they said yes...as long as they don't touch each other physically. So for the transition period I put the beads in with the gel. I use the tube of beads and have nothing but good to say. I also use them in my larger fridgador but again I was using an Oasis XL in it and just left it in and running with a pound of beads also. Both pretty dead on with only minor fluctuations from opening both and staring too long! 
Make sure you have enough beads. Contrary to what others were saying I wet all the beads down pretty good for the initial put in and then just squirt a little on once in while when they start looking all milk white.
Good luck......

Edit for question.........Are they Heartfelt beads?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I've always used the oasis foam and distilled water...never have had a problem.. Ever! No hygrometer either. Those things just cause anxiety!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Heartfelt Beads are bulletproof.
You gotta be doin' something wrong.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I changed from Gel to 65% Heartfelt beads and the humidity went straight to 65 within an hour and has stayed between 64-65 ever since. Love em.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I have one humi with Gel, One with Beads & Gel and the whole Wineador is controlled with beads. All works well. Use what suits you but I wouldnt go crapping on beads from Heartfelt. Excellent product methinks.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Take the beads out and lay them on some paper towels to dry and put them back in to see if your RH levels out after 2-3 days. If you need to raise the RH "Spray Bottle" the beads lightly and put them back in --repeat as needed until the desired RH--What RH Beads did you get?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Beads suck or bead suck??


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I got a half pound of beads from Cigarmony and they hold a steady 65%. Took a few days for them to stabilise after I first set up my coolerdor, but has been rock steady for months now. Beads rock.... I agree, you gotta be doing something wrong.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:lolat::lolat::lolat:



Cletus said:


> Beads suck or bead suck??


+1 to the other posts on beads. I'm a recent convert. Replaced my oasis with 65rh HF beads and instant stabilization at 65. No fiddling, no moving parts, no fan kicking off an on. Amazing stuff. My humidor is about 3 cubic feet.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perhaps they need a bit more water then. I did the spraying them down with distilled until about 75% of them were clear, and I have more that was suggested in my humi. I'll take them out today and fiddle with them a bit.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

One more question.........Are you using them in a well seasoned humi?


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> One more question.........Are you using them in a well seasoned humi?


I would like to think so, it held 70% consistently for about 2 months before I put the beads in. What I don't understand is yesterday it was at 67%, this morning it was at 71%, and right now it is at 72%. Why would it do that? The temp has been a consistent 60-62 degrees during that period. :dunno:


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

I just ordered a pound of beads for my incoming wine cooler. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

vwaaddict said:


> I would like to think so, it held 70% consistently for about 2 months before I put the beads in. What I don't understand is yesterday it was at 67%, this morning it was at 71%, and right now it is at 72%. Why would it do that? The temp has been a consistent 60-62 degrees during that period. :dunno:


Honestly, I don't think it's that far out of whack. Even with the beads mine will fluctuate up and down 2-3 sometimes 4% but always stabilizes back close to the 65% range if I stay out of it which doesn't happen too many days! As long as your sticks have a good burn..aren't tunneling or canoeing you should be good to go. There are a lot of little variables that would make it move up and down but give it some time. I know you probably have calibrated but do so again if you haven't done it in the last 4 months just to double check. I do this with mine every 6-8 months whether I think they need it or not and have found some changes in them. The digital ones wear out and the analog ones are just for an estimate IMO.
Also putting new sticks in and taking sticks out can cause it to fluctuate some also.

Be happy....smoke gars......:ss Good luck.......


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Even with the beads mine will fluctuate up and down 2-3 sometimes 4%


Well that's maybe what I don't understand. I never had such big rh swings with the foam humidifiers and gel. I bought the beads because everyone raves about them, I am failing to see how they are any better. In fact worse. I have 70% beads and the RH has fluctuated from 65-72 in 24 hours?. I thought the beads were supposed to hold the rh better.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

vwaaddict said:


> Well that's maybe what I don't understand. I never had such big rh swings with the foam humidifiers and gel. I bought the beads because everyone raves about them, I am failing to see how they are any better. In fact worse. I have 70% beads and the RH has fluctuated from 65-72 in 24 hours?. I thought the beads were supposed to hold the rh better.


Tim....don't stress.......you should be good to go.... 65 to 72 in that short of time period really is not that big of a swing. Now if you said 50 to 75 over the course of 10 days you may have reason for concern. Let everything stabilize for a short and see what happens.
Personally, I like the 65% for myself.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you added new cigars recently? I've experienced balooning rh when I've gotten a large shipment in relative to what I'd already in the humidor. Some online vendors seem to send cigars pretty wet. If your beads are already pretty saturated, maybe they aren't able to suck it up. Just another idea...


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Tim....don't stress.......you should be good to go.... 65 to 72 in that short of time period really is not that big of a swing. Now if you said 50 to 75 over the course of 10 days you may have reason for concern. Let everything stabilize for a short and see what happens.
> Personally, I like the 65% for myself.


Thanks Dave, I have 65% beads too that I took out and switched to 70's. With the 65's the cigars smoked well, but were very dry and fragile. I may switch back to the 65%, just trying to see what rh I prefer right now. I guess I just shouldn't worry, but I'm pretty OCD with everything.


----------



## tank69 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have three large humidors, all three have heartfelt beads. Every now and then, I take all the humidifiers out, "fill" them with distilled water, let them sit for a minute or two and then shake the excess water out. Put them back in the humis and constant humidity has been achieved for over three years. You are doing something wrong.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

vwaaddict said:


> Thanks Dave, I have 65% beads too that I took out and switched to 70's. With the 65's the cigars smoked well, but were very dry and fragile. I may switch back to the 65%, just trying to see what rh I prefer right now. I guess I just shouldn't worry, but I'm pretty OCD with everything.


Your welcome....hope I helped ease your mind some. I used to worry up a storm also if my hygro was reading something other than right on the 65 range but if the swing isn't that large just keep an eye on it for a 4-5 days and see where it goes for you. If it doesn't stabilize out then there may be something going on that needs to be tended too.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar_van_java said:


> I stay at old system..:dunno:


Humid enough in Indo you need to get the humidity down, not up. Beads my friend, dont charge them either as you'll have to wring them out to keep the humidity low.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

So here comes the interesting part. I stuck my trusty analog hygrometer right next to the digi. The analog has been pinned at 70% since I stuck it in. The digi has pingponged between 71% and 67%. What is the deal with that? The digi is maybe 2 months old, should I try to recalibrate it? I just don't understand why it's giving such false readings. :crazy:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

You really think the Analog hygro is giving the best readings and the digi is giving false info?? Wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

pitbulljimmy said:


> You really think the Analog hygro is giving the best readings and the digi is giving false info?? Wanna buy a bridge?


Well with the "magical" beads I should be stable at 70% right? The analog says so, the digi disagrees. What am I supposed to believe? :dunno:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

vwaaddict said:


> Well with the "magical" beads I should be stable at 70% right? The analog says so, the digi disagrees. What am I supposed to believe? :dunno:


Let me start by saying...IMHO
The digital is a more sensitive instrument than the analog model and will fluctuate at a quicker rate and sensitivity.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Let me start by saying...IMHO
> The digital is a more sensitive instrument than the analog model and will fluctuate at a quicker rate and sensitivity.


I understand that, but the beads should be holing at 70% right? The analog says that, I understand quick swings and the analog not catching on. But since I've been home for the last 2 1/2 hours the analog has read 70%, and the digi has gone from 67% to 66%. Do I have a bum digi?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

vwaaddict said:


> I understand that, but the beads should be holing at 70% right? The analog says that, I understand quick swings and the analog not catching on. But since I've been home for the last 2 1/2 hours the analog has read 70%, and the digi has gone from 67% to 66%. Do I have a bum digi?


Go get another digi at wally world and calibrate it and give it a try.

Or spend a lot of money on a more expensive one and calibrate it if that would ease your mind better.

I really think you should be in the very except-able range and as long as your sticks are smoking the way you like them to you're good to go.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

alpha8a said:


> I just ordered a pound of beads for my incoming wine cooler. Can't wait to try them out.


X2 ordered some myself on sunday..

edit: cept mines a coolidor.. for some reason i thought thats what the above said.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> No hygrometer either. Those things just cause anxiety!


NOT having a hygrometer would cause anxiety for me! Digital hygrometers are inexpensive and accurate. Highly recommend IMO.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

well I thought this thread died but *UPDATE*. I re-calibrated the digi, and the humi is a dead on 70%. So the problem was the hygrometer, not the beads. The analog was right the whole time..............


----------



## ducman (Feb 6, 2010)

Moral of the story:
1. Get beads
2. Use beads
3. Trust beads
4. Forget the meter


----------

